# Name a city alphabetically



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Anchorage


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Boston?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cairo


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gilroy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Horsham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iwaki


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Johannesburg.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kabul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Las Vegas


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Montevideo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nimes


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Ottowa


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Portland!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quito


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ramsgate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Truro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulaabaatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vatican City


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Rochester


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Oops. Wellington: 

Xenia


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Zabol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Austin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Copenhagen


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Edinburgh.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gloucester


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Indianapolis


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Jemen


----------



## MichaelLaD (Aug 9, 2014)

Kandahar


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Los Angeles


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Minneapolis


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Naples


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oslo


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Philadelphia


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Queens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Toronto


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Union City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visalia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yuba City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaragosa


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Baton Rouge


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Dallas


----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)

Frankfort


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Georgetown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monrovia


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Minneapolis


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Naples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orange


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tulsa


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Union City


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Vatican City


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Washington DC


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Yonkers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Annapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bordeaux


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Detroit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essen


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Honolulu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Isfahan


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Julian


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Lima


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

New Castle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Perryville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Sedona


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Tallahassee


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Tampa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usak


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Venice


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Wellington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yalta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bay City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cambria


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dover


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Helsinki


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Innsbruck


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Jamestown


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kokomo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lansing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Niagara Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Odessa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Perth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rotorua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salzburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tauranga


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Union


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wagga Wagga


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Xenia, IL


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

York


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canberra


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Detroit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Frankenmuth, MI


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Holland, MI


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Imperial, PA


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Kuwait city


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Minsk


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Ottawa


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Quebec city


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Serbeniza


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulan Bator


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Vancouver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wheeling


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xilinhot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akola


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Brodhead, WI


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fresno


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Gladwin


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Houston


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ionia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Johannesburg


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Lyck


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Miami


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Ontario


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Paris


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Quantico


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Raccoon city


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

San Juan


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Tijuana


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Uranium City


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Washington


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Xai Xai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Burlingame


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Calgary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Decatur


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Eddyville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Florence


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Galveston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hefei


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

New York City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prague


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Queen City


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Slovyansk


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Ulan batar


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Worksop


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Albequerque


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bad Axe


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

^ never heard of that city. Interesting name .

Chicago


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Des Moines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eau Claire


----------



## sj86 (Jun 7, 2013)

Florence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hastings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ivanhoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Knoxville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lithgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oak Bay


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Pontiac


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Quincy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Swindon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Venice


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Worksop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xigaze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeovil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zanzibar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Abbotsford


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coventry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Essexville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kuwait


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mumbai


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Nairobi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Osaka


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quimper


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Redmond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Rosa


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Toronto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Union City


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Vanderhaal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Whittier


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

York


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Athens


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Derby


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eisenstadt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geraldton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ithaca


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Janesville, WI


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Lexington


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Nagasaki


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Okinawa


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Quaqmarine


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Sarahpol


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Utica


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Vancouver


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Warren, MI


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Aarhus (Denmark)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Budapest


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chemnitz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dusseldorf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fresno


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ghent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Kalamazoo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Luna Pier


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Naperville, IL


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Plymouth


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tacoma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vasteras


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Warsaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xanthi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zavalla


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Astonville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Billings


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Donbass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farenborough


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johannesburg


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Klairville


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Moscow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oshkosh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pontypool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quanah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rouen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Topeka


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Uncasville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veracruz


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Walla Walla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacmaz


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yekaterinovka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## ocelot81 (Jun 1, 2013)

Augsburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Barcelona


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Alyth


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Cincinnati


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Decatur


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Edinborough


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Fayetteville


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Gotham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Jacksonville


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Kansas City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Las Vegas


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Miami


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Brunswick


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peoria


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

Quincy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Reading


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tupelo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vaduz ( capital of Lichtenstein)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ok... ''x' is an awkward one. but.....


Xinzhou ( its in China  )


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Angeles, Los, California


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Baku ( capital of Azerbaijan)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Corpus Christi, Tx


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Droitwich ( Worcestershire , UK )


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Freemantle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Helsinki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joplin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mandurah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oceanside, Ca.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Podgorica ( CAPITAL of Montenegro)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quetta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sydney


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tashkent ( capital of Uzbekistan)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Val Thorens


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ugh.... round to 'X' again LOL.

Xianyang ( Another chinese city)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yoakum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Brisbane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canberra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

East Angus


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Fort Collins, CO


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Guangzhou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hobart


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jackson


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Kagoshima, Japan


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Marrakesh


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Mae Sot


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ottowa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prague


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thimphu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uralla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Versailles


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Wheremount


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Yinjiang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zanzibar


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Ancourage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brussels


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Cunningham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Durban


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Everton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Falköping


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Halifax


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Knoxville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oppertshausen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quetta


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Taipei


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Udine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vicenza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wellington


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Yonkers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bristol


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cardiff


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Exeter


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Glasgow !!!!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Izborsk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Jobreslovowslovock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kabul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lithgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monrovia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Paris


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Quebec city


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Salt Lake City


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tuscon, Arizona.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urmitz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waco


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xingang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zürich


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Addis Ababa

I love Ethiopian food


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Berlin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Casino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Exeter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grays


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ibarra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johannesburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

London


----------



## kennethken (Sep 8, 2014)

Sudan


----------



## Tazrael (Oct 11, 2014)

Toronto


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Uman .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wagga Wagga


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yangiabad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cambridge


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Embrun


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hamilton


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Jakarta


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kahramanmaras


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newport


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Philadelphia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Qingdao


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Roseau


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trondheim


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valletta


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ITS ALWAYS MY TURN TO DO THE 'X' CITY UGH... :b


ok. 

Xian. ( chinese )


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zeebrugge


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alburquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brisbane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cardiff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Darlington


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fuji


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Guangzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huntsville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juno


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalamazoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Larissa


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Irvine


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jacksonville


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Liverpool


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Manchester


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prague


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raleigh


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Surrey


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Taipei


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uberada


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Victor Harbour


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Windhoek


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xenia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zenica, Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Athens


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Calgary


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Faiyum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Germiston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havanna


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasper


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kingston.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lafayette


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nagano


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pasadena, Ca.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Riverside, Ca


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

TxArkansas


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ulan Bator ( capital of Mongolia)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Volos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winston-Salem


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Xuctul Guatemala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yichang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zoetermeer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brussels


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Doncaster


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Houston, Tx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jacksonville


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kansas City


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Luxembourg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Memphis, TN


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Newcastle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omaha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Petropavlovsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Redcliffe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salerno


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thousand Oaks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ujjian


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Xenia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yarmouth ( Great)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zion


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Arab (AL)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Baghdad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Costa Mesa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Darwin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Florence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Bay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Helsingborg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Innsbruck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jurado


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mexico City


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Ōmuta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Philadelphia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quito


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rochester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sarajevo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Truro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Utecht


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valdivia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xiangfan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yale


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zacualpa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ann Arbor


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ballarat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Esbjerg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Glasgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Junction City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kanpur


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Leonia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Melbourne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Portland


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Seattle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uppsala


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vilnius


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Westbrook


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xuchang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yiwu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zhuji


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bummerville (CA)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cobar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Escondido, Ca


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Frankfurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Greenville


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Honolulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johannesburg


----------



## Miss Marianne (Oct 21, 2014)

Kabul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lakewood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Panama city


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quito


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rome


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Salt lake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulladulla


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Warrnambool


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian (china)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alofi


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Bucharest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calgary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Devonport


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ensenada


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Francistown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gardena


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harare


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

utopia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jyväskylä


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lviv


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ormoc


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quito


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

sheffield


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Topeka


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Urakawa


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ugh it comes to 'x' every time for me.!

Xiamen ( china , I think)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alhambra


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cheyenne


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunkirk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Segundo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Framingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garden Grove


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jaipur


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kuala Lumpur ( capital of Malaysia)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

La Paz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Northville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raleigh


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

San Antonio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Utrecht


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Vancouver.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Williamsport


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xingyi


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zarqa


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Antananarivo ( capital of Madagascar)


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Bolton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coronado


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fort Wayne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Halifax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istrana


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jerusalem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Lyon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manila


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Pensacola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Riyadh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Saskatoon


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ulaan Bator ( capital of mongolia)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallejo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wilmington


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xichang


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zion


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## Doubleaa (Nov 3, 2014)

Tyler Tx:|


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Dayton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Freiburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Georgetown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Notus said:


> Dayton


:clap

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jalore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ketchikan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mecca


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Neville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretoria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rouen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toulon


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Uwajima


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Winnipeg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xintai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yamaguchi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zhoushan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buena Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coventry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eastbourne


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Freiburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Istanbul


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jackonsville, FL.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiev


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lancaster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Viejo


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Nanjing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orlando


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pripyat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Remscheid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stuttgart


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Tall Afar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukiah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valladolid


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Winnipeg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zwolle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Antwerp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buenos Aries


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canberra


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Durham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairbanks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grodno


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Helena


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joplin


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Langley


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Manila


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nairobi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oruro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prague


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quebec city


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rouen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Springwood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tarragona


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Uxbridge


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Victor Harbour


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visalia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yokohama


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ashgabat


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Bounes aires


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charlotte


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Flagstaff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galway


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hyderabad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Juba


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Killeen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monty


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Naples


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Omsk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tupelo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uşak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Worcester


----------



## Kbaby123 (Nov 9, 2014)

Xenia its in Ohio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yalta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

atlantis


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cobourg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Delhi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fayyum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamhung


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Joburg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

L'viv


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Modesto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nicosia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Odawara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Palo Alto


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Union City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Venice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Williamsport


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

York


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zwolle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brisbane


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Denver


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Falkirk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Helsinki


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Irvington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jefferson


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Kathmandu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lincoln


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Masterton


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

Newcastle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sevastopol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tunis


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veracruz


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Waukesha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yichang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zimbabwe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Andover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bucharest


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Calais


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Exeter


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Fair Oaks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glendora


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Halifax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Koblenz


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Landon


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Morondava


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nottingham


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oakland, CA


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quevedo


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Rab


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thimphu


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Uchinoura


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vladimir


----------



## disputer (Nov 17, 2014)

Waldorf


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Union


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aberdeen


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Canberra


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Edinburgh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Funchal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Granada


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ingolstadt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kota


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Launceston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Meknes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nagasaki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ogden


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Seattle


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Truro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urulo


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Virginia Beach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wismar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia 

(Yes, it's a city here in Ohio! It's infamous for being hit by tornadoes).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zita Bernardes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Acapulco


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Barcelona


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dnepropetrovsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Etawah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fremont


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gallarate


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Herat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

jyväskylä


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kunduz


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Montevideo


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Paris


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Qaqortoq, Greenland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rouffach


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Salt Lake City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tangier


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Urgench


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visby


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Winnipeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiantao


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Astrakhan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Basra


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Camden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ecatepec


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fulda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hagen


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Limassol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norfolk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Odem


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pusan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rotherham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

St. Petersburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Taipei


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urbana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vientiane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worcester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yuxi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Auckland


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Bucharest.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elk Grove


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Franca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grenoble


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johannesburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Katoomba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Madrid


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ontario


----------



## stanthevan (Nov 26, 2014)

Prague


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Turin


----------



## stanthevan (Nov 26, 2014)

Ukiah

in California


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wilmington


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yibin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alcorcón


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cape Town


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dubrovnik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fullerton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

HartlePool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kursk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lausanne


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manila


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neenah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Obihiro


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Philadelphia


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Queen City (Cincinnati) haha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rehovot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toowoomba


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vilnius


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xian


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yueyang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zion


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Agadir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Billings


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fuling


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grand Rapids


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Izmit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirkuk


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Lausanne


----------



## LumiPerHour (Jun 22, 2014)

Makurazaki


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Nagoya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Palm Springs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Qufu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rochester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tripoli


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulanqab


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vantaa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Worclaw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xochimilco


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Zanesville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Amarah


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Boston


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dakkar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fondi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Garland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hayward


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Isparta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kashgar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Novi Sad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Porto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rayong


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Stanbull


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tarsus


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Vanderhall


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Weifang


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Xuijang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yixing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Amsterdam


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Belfast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dover


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fuji


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ilam


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Jamestown.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kingston


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

L'viv


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Novato


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Osaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peroia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Qom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sagamihara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Willemstad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinxiang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yiwu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alicante


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Birmingham


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Delhi


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Esfahan


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Frankfurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haifa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isparta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jaffna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kayseri


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lausanne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manaus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Port-au-Prince


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rome


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sharm El Sheikh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thornton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulaan Chab


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wollongong


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zinder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ann Arbor


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bathurst


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frankfurt


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasper


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Kalamazoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

La Puente


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Miniapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nalchik


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Orange county


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Provo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pietermaritzburg


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Qom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rimini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tokyo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Urasoe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Walsall


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xianfei


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaanstad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Athens


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

columbia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dnepropetrovsk


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ede


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fallujah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gloucester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horseshoe Bay


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Irkutsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jimma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Khartoum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice (France)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ontario


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peterborough


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Quebec City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Riga


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Salem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thousand Oaks


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Utica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vicenza


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Wakawaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yakima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zadar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Byron Center


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Carlstone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cardiff


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erie


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Farenborough


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Graz


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Hiroshima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Johannesburg


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Karlston


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Minapolice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nogales


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Obninsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Qiqihar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rome


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Saskatoon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unalakeet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vantaa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Windhoek


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Xiguan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zelenograd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ancona


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Biarritz


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Zaragoza


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dublin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Easton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fingal


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Landsberg


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Memphis


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Nagoya


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretoria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Deer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Troy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uralla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vigo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wuppertal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xavantina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Youngstown


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zhangye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alameda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Berlin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Duisburg


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Edinburgh


----------



## HighStrung (Sep 26, 2014)

Flint


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Gainesville


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Havana


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Île aux Coudres


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kalamata


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Los Angeles


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Minneapolis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

New Norfolk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orporto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Preston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Saint Petersburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thimpu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urbana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vaduz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

West Point


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xinghua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zelenodolsk


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Berkeley


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cobourg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dublin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edinburgh


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frankfurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gladstone


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Huddersfield


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ithaca


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jaipur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key West


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Melbourne


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

New York City


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Podgorica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Qitaihe


----------



## RonaldJ (Dec 21, 2014)

Urbana


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Adis ababa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buenos Aires


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chicago


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Foggia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grenoble


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Hiroshima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jefferson City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kingston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Launceston


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nashville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quincy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sonoma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulan Bator


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Windsor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xcampen


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buena Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Catania


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Dwighton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Geneva


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heidelberg


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Inglewood


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kingston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lakewood


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mandurah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ningbo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olinda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Perth


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quakertown


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Regensburg


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Uranium City, Saskatchewan


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Vanderborough


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Winnipeg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xiangtan


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Yinjiang


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Zahedan


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Anaheim!


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Baku


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Cobourg


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dhaka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easton


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Gaixinj


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Indianapolis


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Jerusalem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linyi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mildura


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ottawa


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Palmarosa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Querétaro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Trieste


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Utrecht


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Vitoria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wroclaw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xochimilco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeehan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonn


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cannes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dubai


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gothenburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Helsinki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juba


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kamo, Armenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lille


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Moscow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Plano


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sofia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usak


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Vulcan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wellington


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yangquan


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zabol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arvada


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bendigo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Devonport


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fürth


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Grand Rapids


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hamburg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Islamabad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerusalem


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ka-Ho, Macao


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Liverpool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Milan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newquay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oshkosh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pensacola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

Rio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tirane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ushuaia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wroclaw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yaounde ( capital of Cameroon)


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Zanzibar City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Avoca


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bradford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cairns


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elgin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Goodlettsville, TN


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hillsboro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inverell


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jersey City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kayseri


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montebello


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nacogdoches


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oswego


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Philadelphia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Richmond


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scranton


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

toyama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uvalde


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vicenza


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

Wellington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yonago


----------



## naevo (Oct 23, 2014)

Zaragoza


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coventry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ebina


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Graz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

KL


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Münster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nashik


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ondal


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Qena


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Regina


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tashkent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Utica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vladimir


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Warren


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xinyu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zürich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Augusta


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Bolgaria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coventry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erzurum


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I think bolgaria is a country lol.
Ill go two times now.
Boston
Grimsby, Ontario


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harrow


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lexington


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quezon City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roanoke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sioux City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Universal City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Virginia City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Whittier


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xaxaba


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Budapest


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

karenw said:


> Budapest


:boogie :boogie :boogie

....with the Magyar theme

Dunaújvaros = "New Danube City" :banana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Elbląg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fallujah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Geelong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalgoorlie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mildura


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norwalk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prague


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Richmond


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thousand Oaks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waco


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Bree


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Colchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Daman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Essen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fuji


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gympie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hawthorne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Innsbruck


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Korba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Liev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monterey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oruro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Port Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quincy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rochester


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Trieste


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Una


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Verviers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zabrze


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aurora


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cortez


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dover


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Eritrea


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fallujah


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Glasgow, Scotland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harbin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Istanbul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joplin


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Karlsruhe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Laguna Niguel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Moscow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Pirmasens (Germany)


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

queens (not really a city)


----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

Rotterdam


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tashkent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Union City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vaughan


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Wellington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinxiang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yiwu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zapopan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Alchevsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cairo


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

El Oued


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Framingham


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Gloucester ( england)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hayward


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jhelum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kansas City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Liverpool


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Macon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Newcastle


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

Orange


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pembroke Pines


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

queanbeyan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Regina


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Swansea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ultrecht


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vladivostok


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wheeling


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yokohama


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zanzibar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Abbott


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Burlingame


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cape Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Darlington


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eilat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Foshan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Genova


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harrisburg


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

Idaho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kingaroy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

London


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maastricht


----------



## Last of the Time Lords (Jan 17, 2015)

Oxford


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pensacola


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quezon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Richmond


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Seoul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Torrance


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uzhhorod


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wagga Wagga


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zachary, LA


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xenia


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Yanji, China


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bristol


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

Chihuahua (Mexico)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dover


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Engels


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Frankfurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gyor


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Imabari


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kenosha


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

London, ontario


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monrovia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nottingham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Port-au-Prince


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quebec City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sienna


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Toulon


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Utrecht


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Wellington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xian


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yao


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaragoza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Albany


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brisbane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Damman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ecatepec


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Fort Worth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grodno


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Johannesburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kosti


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Limerick


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Moscow, Russia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Norwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Redwood City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

St Petersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Thornton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ust-Ilimsk


----------



## wobblinggaze (Jan 31, 2015)

Vigan


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Waco


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xiamen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zachary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buena Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cordoba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Downey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fairbanks


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmir


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kayseri


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pretoria


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quezon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Radom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Temecula


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wellington


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ugh... x again ?


Xian. there.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Youngstown


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zwolle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annaba


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bendigo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Coventry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Diamond Bar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eindhoven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forli


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gabès


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Itu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kecskemét


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Masterton


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Porirua


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Regina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Solvang


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toowoomba


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

University City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visalia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Waterbury


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yonkers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zug


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Almere


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Brno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edgewater


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Frankfurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grand Rapids


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joplin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kamloops


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Manchester


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Odessa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queanbeyan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

São Paulo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Torino


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vancouver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xuchang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zwickau


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Bay City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dartmouth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fresno


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Galveston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Moon Bay


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jonesboro


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Liegnitz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nantwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paris


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Quebec city


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tijuana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Venice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warren


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yreka (California)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Albany


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Charleston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dubrovnik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Florence, Italy o believe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Galway


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hawthorne


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jackson


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kunming


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lompoc


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Munich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Norman


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Oslo


----------



## brexbre (Jan 19, 2015)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Provo


----------



## sydney1 (Feb 5, 2015)

Uakit, Russia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rivne


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Salamanca


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Turin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unadilila


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vanavara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wichita


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xienglom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anqing


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Brest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chuzhou


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Delhi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Englewood, CO


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ferrara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jiayuguan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Konya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montego Bay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Perth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Renhuai


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Shanghai


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tangier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ube


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valdivia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinxiang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zibo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Amsterdam


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Bedford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elk Grove


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Funda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Giresun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hanover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Idaho Falls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jönköping


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kunduz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Linz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Móng Cái


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ontario


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Piraeus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qingdao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rach Gia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sydney


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vinton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waterford


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bob


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunfermline


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Falkirk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gifu


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Halifax


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Islamorada


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Jena


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kantep


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Larry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mumbai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oita


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rewa


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Sicily


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tampa. Florida


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ucon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vadakkuvalliyur


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Athens


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Berlin


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Detroit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

East Sandwich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Houston


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kalamata


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Louisville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Plect


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ratlam


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Saalfeld


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tel Aviv


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Urgench


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vantaa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whitby


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Xenia


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yarm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Albania


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Belfast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cranford


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dundee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fairbanks


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Guadalajara


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Heiligenbeil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jintz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King City


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monrovia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Northampton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oshkosh


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Portland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quincy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Redwood City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santander


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Toledo


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Utrecht


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Vail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wollongong


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Xiamen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yorba Linda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zion


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baku


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cần Thơ


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Daisytown, PA


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Earth, TX


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frankfurt


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gainesville, FL


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hillsboro


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ilford


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kokomo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Letchworth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nuremberg


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oldenzaal


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paris


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Quebec


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rostock


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Sarajevo


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Toledo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Untakia


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vancouver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walla Walla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiangyang


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ypres


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zug


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Accra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Caracas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Durg


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Edina, MN


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Florence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gamagori


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Innsbruck


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Justin, TX


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kassel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madison


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Perth


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosario


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

San Francisco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Temple City


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Varna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wadi Halfa


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yekaterinburg


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Zagreb


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anderlecht


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Brussels


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Duluth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Espoo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fuyang


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Havana


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Izmir


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Jakarta


----------



## StuckInMyHead (Mar 25, 2013)

Kyoto


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Lima


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Monrovia


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Nashville.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Portland.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quito


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Shoreham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tahoe City


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Utrecht


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visalia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Washington DC


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

York


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zetus, MS


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Asbury Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bristol


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Charlotte


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Goshen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juneau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kodiak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montego Bay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pasadena


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quilmes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rimini


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stockholm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tepic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uchi-Deshi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vancouver


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Washington dc


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xichu


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanesville


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Albuquerque


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Cracow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fresno


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kansas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

LaBelle


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nicosia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oslo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Portland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quebec


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rochester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Urdaneta


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Wales


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiangfan


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Adis ababa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beijing


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cincinnati


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dallas


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Freetown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Huaibei


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Innsbruck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jastrzębie-Zdrój


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johannesburg


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Kolkata


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Lima


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Norwalk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Praha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Riyadh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Srinagar


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Tijuana


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warner-Robins


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yazd


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Ankara


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Birmingham


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Essex


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fort-de-France


----------



## Drusiya (Feb 21, 2015)

Geneva


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hartford


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Indianapolis


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kanawha, IA


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Minniapolis


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Norwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oswego


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paris


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Queanbeyan


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Riga


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Stirling


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tirana


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ulm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xian


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zimmerman


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Athens


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Biloxi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Guelph


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ibiza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasper


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Korinthos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lima


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maastricht


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Neubrandenburg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Oslo


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paris


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Quail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reno


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Seattle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tel Aviv


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uppsala


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Vancouver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wellington


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xigaze


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Yaroslavl


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Augsburg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Canberra


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Denver


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Edgar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fuyang


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gainesville


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ho Chi Minh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Innsbruck


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kodiak


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Le Havre


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Minneapolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanchang


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Olympia


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paris


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quetzalcoatl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rennes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Salt Lake City


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Utrecht


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vilnius


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winnsboro


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Xainza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakeshi


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Zurich


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Boston


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Cincinatti


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Dakota


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ennis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gaborone


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Homestead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inverness


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kaliningrad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monterey


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nagpur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ottawa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quincy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Richmond


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Seville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tampa


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Ural city


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Uppsala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vega


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Witney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xebe


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yaounde ( capital of Cameroon)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zapata


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buenos Aires


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chicago


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dakar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Evansville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gilbert


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harrisburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Irving


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kingman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lansing


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Madison


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prague


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quantico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rome


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

St. Petersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tulsa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Unicoi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallejo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Waldorf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zamora


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alpharetta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bristol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coronado


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

*F*ortuna, California


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Glasgow


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Halifax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Juba


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Kyoto


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lima


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maanhaarrand


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

New York


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocala


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rochester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Carlos


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Union City


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wichita


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yale


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arusha


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Biloxi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Copenhagen


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

florence, italy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gothenburg


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

houston, texas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kolkata


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Larissa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milan


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

nashville


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Odessa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Rennes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sohag


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Toledo


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Uncasville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ube


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vicenza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wollongong


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yelets


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Akure


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Bogota


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Concordia


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Delphi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ebetsu


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Freetown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghent


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hamburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Itabuna


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

johannesburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kosti


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lima


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Lille


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Malabo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nantes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oita


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

portland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qingdao


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

rochester, new york


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sokoto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tampa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Utica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vadodara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wonju


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian ( its ALWAYS damned 'x' when i visit here !)


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Zheleznodorozhny- thanks google


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yangon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Berkeley


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cardiff


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fortworth


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Gaza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harare


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Inverness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jhelum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kamyshin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Metz


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Osijek


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Qeqertarsuaq


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rach Gia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saltillo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trenton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiangtan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zanjan


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Altona


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Brisbane (aussie aussie)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Concord


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Dallas


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Santiago


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tuscon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Utica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waukegan


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ugh..... 

XIAN.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakima


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

Zugagl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asyut


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cádiz


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Frenchtown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guadalajara


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Houston


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Istanbul


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> ugh.....
> 
> XIAN.


Is this a city? Xenia is a town in Ohio around me - it's valid .

Johnstown


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is this a city? Xenia is a town in Ohio around me - it's valid .
> 
> Johnstown


yes. its a city in china ..... lots of cities and a few provinces begin with "x" ..... but I am too lazy other that to use Xi'an everytime.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Konya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lexington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madrid


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Norfolk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Rome


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sydney


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Tirana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Urumqi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vasteras


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Winnipeg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia - I knew it would come up :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanesville - three Ohio cities for the win! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I think Ohio does have ciites for every letter of the alphabet! :yay


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Akron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biloxi


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cleveland


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Doha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Encino


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Fresno


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Glasgow


----------



## Nido (Dec 17, 2013)

Halmstad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ipoh


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kaaawa


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lithgow


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Manchester


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

New Orleans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qingdao


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Reno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sokoto


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukiah


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Victor


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waukegan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zaleski


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arvada


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Buffalo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cancun


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elblag


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Groningen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jasper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Konya


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miri


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Pittsburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Raleigh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

São Paulo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tegucigalpa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Utica


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Windsor


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xian.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yelets


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zoetermeer


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Antananarivo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Benghazi!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cairo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Delhi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Envigado


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Granada


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hungary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iceland


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kadoma


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Las Vegas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marrakech


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Oklahoma City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pisa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Regina


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sacramento


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tepic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vantaa


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Seattle


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

paris744 said:


> Vantaa


Wake Forest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiantao


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaragoza


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Abilene


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bristol


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cambridge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dublin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Easton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fukuoka


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gainesville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Irvine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasper


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kalamazoo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lublin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Minneapolis


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Newton


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Omaha


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paris


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Qena


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Reno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Slidell


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Toledo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umm Qasr


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Varanasi


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Winnipeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xingyi


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Yacuiba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Albany


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Birmingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coronado


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dresden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emeishan City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gliwice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Herne


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Innsbruck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juba


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Klamath Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lubbock


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Magnitogorsk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nottingham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Petropavlovsk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Raqqa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sacramento


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Trieste


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

University City


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Valdosta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Waco


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xinzhu


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yardley


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zagreb!


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Atlanta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Boston


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ctesiphon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Essen


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Frankfurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghent


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irving


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Konya


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lima


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Manila


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

New York City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Perpignan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Salt Lake City


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Tel Aviv


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Utica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visalia


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Washington, DC


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ypres


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zabrze


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Biloxi


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Christchurch


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dallas


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ennis


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fairfax


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gifu


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ica


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Killeen


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Myrtle Beach


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

New Orleans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oran


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qingdao


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Rostov-on-Don


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sao Paulo


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulan Bator


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Västerås


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Warsaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xai-Xai


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Augusta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Boston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Caen


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Dumaguete! Kung asa ko gapuyo.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Frankfurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Great Yarmouth


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jyväskylä


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kinshasa.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Lhasa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Montreal


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

New Braunfels


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Oran


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quilpué


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ruijin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Singapore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Trapani


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ürümqi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallejo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Wien


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xalapa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Youngstown


Zargreb

There are other cities other than the ones in Ohio lol:laugh:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weary said:


> Zargreb
> 
> There are other cities other than the ones in Ohio lol:laugh:


 But we have the entire alphabet - it's too easy.

.....and they are big cities, too!


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Astrakhan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Belgrade


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Delhi


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Essex


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Georgetown


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kalamazoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lynwood


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Morgantown


----------



## abovewords (Jun 7, 2015)

Nhill


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pescara


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rennes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Sacramento


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tapachula


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Universal City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vasteras


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Wade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zonguldak


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Allentown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bordeaux


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chicago


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Douala


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eagle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fort Wayne


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gothenburg


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## Esperanzado (Jun 2, 2015)

Innsbruck


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Killeen


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lakewood


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mexico City


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Naihati


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Richmond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sonoma


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tucson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulsan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xihuatanejo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yankton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aktobe


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Baku


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Chicago


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dothan


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Esfahan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fremont


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Getafe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hialeah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Irapuato


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jaffna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lorna


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Le Havre


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Mantua


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Neuss


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Oslo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quito


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rio De Janeiro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tepic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uşak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Willemstad


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Xelhá


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yacuiba


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zürich


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Andorra la Vella


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Belfast


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Chicago


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Destin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eldoret


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garland


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indio


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Karachi


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Medan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

New Orleans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oran


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Reno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tulsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urasoe


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Vail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Westminster


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yopal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zanoni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambato


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cuttack


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erbil


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fayetteville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gifu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Harrisburg


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Isfahan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johannesburg


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kailua


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leamington Spa


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Marrakech


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niigata


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Olinda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Patna


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ravenna


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Salisbury


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Telluride


----------



## bubblecrap (Dec 6, 2013)

Ede


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flagler Beach


----------



## Ludic Fallacy (Feb 10, 2015)

Gröningen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Iasi

TEFGH? That's not the alphabet I learned, lol.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joliet


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

Kiev


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Leicester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madrid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Smallville.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tallahassee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uppsala


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Verona


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wilmington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiantao


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ypres


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zurich


----------



## likevomit (Jun 21, 2015)

Bangkok


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Crestview


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Delhi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

El Paso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fortaleza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gaya


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haarlem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isesaki


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jakarta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kigali


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Limerick


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maseru


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nicotina Sue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ovalle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Providence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qom


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rostock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Jose


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toowoomba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Udine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wollongong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xilinhot


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yalta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zephyrhills


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Anzio


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Berlin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Corpus Christi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erbil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fargo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Genoa


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Hagenow


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Istanbul


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jasper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kayes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Launceston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Medan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nampo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orizaba


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paris


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Reims


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salta


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Tblisi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ube


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Veracruz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waukegan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xochimilco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zachow, WI


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Andorra la Vella


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cape Town


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Alto


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Gila Bend


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Houston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ikoma


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Khulna


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lima


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maicao


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

New Orleans


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Boring (Oregon City)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Paducah


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Reno


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Stockholm


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tulsa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulan Bator


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Valdivia - Chile


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Wadsworth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xiunqi


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

Izhevsk


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

My bad on the earlier post, I mistook the rules. 

Kaiserstuhl


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lincoln 

Oops. I didn't notice it either.


----------



## CruelExistence (Jul 5, 2015)

Massachusetts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New Orleans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

Memphis


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

WickedTiger said:


> Memphis


OOPS NM scratch that... sorry.

Pine City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qena


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Reno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Jose


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tijuana, Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uliastai


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wichita, Tx


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xiunqi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yibin


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Zwiesel.germany...had to look it up 😛


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acapulco


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Berlin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chiba


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dresden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Oued


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fortaleza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harbin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Indianapolis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key West


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lordsburg, New Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Matamoros


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Naples, Italy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pasadena, California


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rapid City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saltillo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Udine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Valletta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Warren


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zibo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bonn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Christchurch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Desouk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gliwice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hartford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ibarra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joplin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kansas city


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lima , Peru


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manzini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nassau


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oruro


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pella


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queretaro


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Rio Grande City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sendai


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Trieste


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Usak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veracruz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wilmington


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yorba Linda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Austin


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Baku


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caracas


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

El Paso


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gibraltar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ingolstadt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kaaawa


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

London


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Miami


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nukus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ojai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saltillo


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Truro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukiah


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Valladolid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waukegan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zumbrota


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Arezzo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Barcelona


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Debrecen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

paris744 said:


> Debrecen


Going with the Magyar theme .

*Esztergom*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Forli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ganja


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Havana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Itabuna


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

Jacinto city


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kokomo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Largo


----------



## meghankira (Jul 30, 2015)

manchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nagpur


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Perth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quezon City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salisbury


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Brighton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urasoe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Verona


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walla Walla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xanten


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Atlantis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Burlingame


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Caleta Chañaral De Aceituno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Frank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galesburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hermosillo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jerusalem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kenitra


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Los Angeles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montego Bay


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nairobi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

O'Fallon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qingdao


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Riverdale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xanthi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yuma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambala


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Denver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Euless


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glen Cove


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huntington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iguala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jefferson City


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Marrakesh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namur


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Oklahoma City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Poitiers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qena


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Roussillon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stanton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Trieste


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Utica


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Verona


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xining


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yalta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Crystal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ephrata


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Fairbanks


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Hormuz


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Joaquin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key West


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Milan


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

New Jersey

Edit: Bleh, it's just a state?

Newark then.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocala


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pskov


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Qatar


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Raqqa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salem


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Tasmania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukiah


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Vail


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Wroclaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yipsilanti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zwickau


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Berwyn


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cardiff


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Dresden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fortaleza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gilroy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harare


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Istanbul


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Jena


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Kabul


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Luxembourg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monterrey


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Olbia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pembroke Pines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quevedo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ramla


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunderland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uromi


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Vaduz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wonsan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aarhus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Berkeley


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Carlisle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dalhart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elblag


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Farmington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gdynia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harahan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Imperatriz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jammu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karamay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

La Paz


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Memphis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nappanee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

paris744 said:


> Nappanee


Did you see this as a city in Indiana? Nice town.

Osceola (suburb of South Bend)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pensacola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qorveh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rawlins


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Santa Monica


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

Tripoli


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Uppsala


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Windhoek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaragoza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Beaverton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coronado


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

dusseldorf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Futtsu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guelph


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Hollywood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irapuato


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Jerusalem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Konya


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Lille


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Montreal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monte Grande


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Norfolk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oulu


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Pflugerville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Reno


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Saigon


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Tocqueville


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

University Heights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vandalia


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Warsaw


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Xenia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zürich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acarigua


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Buenos Aires


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Curitiba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dundee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Jadida


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Florence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gainesville


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hanover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ionia


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Jweezopenotopsia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kingston


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Leipzig


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marseille


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Naples


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

oakland,ca


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Philadelphia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quevedo


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saravena


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tenali


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Udine


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Vienna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warner-Robins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Zanesville


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Akron


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Bergen.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Cincinnati (ugh)


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Drammen.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Esfahan


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Fayetteville :banana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gweru


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Indianapolis


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Jakarta


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Kansas City


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lake City


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Milan


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

New Glarus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oslo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Queensland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rehovot


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

San Francisco


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Trenton


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visalia


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Wellington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaragoza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Altoona


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dakar


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fuji


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gaborone


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huntington


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Intercourse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joliet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kampala


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

leeds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monte Grande


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newton


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Orlando


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rialto


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Seville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Terre Haute


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ultrecht


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallejo


----------



## gheck (Oct 18, 2015)

Wilmington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Yan Zhian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antalya


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Belgrade


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cincinnati


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Desouk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escondido


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Faro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hefei


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Itabuna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jackson


----------



## andybna (Dec 2, 2015)

Kalamazoo


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Lisbon


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

Malmo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nitra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pangola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quilmes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Recife


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Southampton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tirane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Varna


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

X? Really??
Had to Google it, sorry.

*Xingyang*

Pretty nice city by the way. At least it looks nice.


----------



## Etherealx (Jan 29, 2013)

york


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagora


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xochimilco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yelets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Atlanta


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Bodrum


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chichester


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dallas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Framingham


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gotham


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Helsinki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irapuato


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jakarta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killeen


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

Phnom Penh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lyon


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Madrid


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

Trollhättan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ventura


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walla Walla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Yellowknife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanesville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antalya


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elk Grove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fuji


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Genoa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jakarta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

King of Prussia


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Lethbridge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Medicine Hat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newberry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ottawa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prague


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quezon City


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Reykjavik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toronto


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Union City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallejo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winston-Salem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yakutsk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zaoyang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Atlanta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baidoa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheltenham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Debrecen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Etsha


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Frankfurt


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gaylord, MI


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hauula


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imlay City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Juneau


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killington


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Leeds


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Manchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oxnard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pocheon


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Quezon City.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rochester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sonoma


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tacoma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uzhhorod


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Venice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warner-Robins


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Xapuri


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorba Linda


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zephyrhills


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Abiko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beijing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Denver


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ferrara


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Grand Rapids


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hollister


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joliet


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kansas City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lakewood


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Memphis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Orlando


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pensacola


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Queens


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ruse


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

San Diego


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tepic


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utrecht


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Valdivia


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Warsaw


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Xiamen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yelets


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zurich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aksaray


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Boston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coral Springs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Detroit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Euless


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glen Cove


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Habra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iguala


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Aachen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kota


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luanda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montego Bay


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Nuremberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omsk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pomona


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Quahog


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Rochester


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Salzburg


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Toronto


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Utrecht


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Vienna


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Warsaw


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Xenia, Ohio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yazd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zihuatanejo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aktobe


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Bern


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Calgary


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Denver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elyria


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Florence


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Grand Junction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havana


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Innsbruck


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jacksonville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kursk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monrovia


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Olympia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Perpignan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quincy


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rapid City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Twin Falls (Idaho)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Utrecht


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Van Nuys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xai-Xai


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zabol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annapolis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baltimore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Canberra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fairbanks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garibaldi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huacho


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ipswich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jammu


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Klamath Falls


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lakota


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Missoula


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niagara Falls


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Okeechobee


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Peshawar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quevedo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Seville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tabuk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ulaanbaatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valdosta


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Warsaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xilinhot


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yellowknife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaragoza


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Albany


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Barcelona


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cleveland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Draper


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Évreux


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frederiction


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Gdansk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honiara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ichihara


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Jonesboro


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kissimmee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lexington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Magwe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Norwalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Odense


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rapid City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Cruz


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tacoma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uyo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vienna


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Williamsburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zabol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Austin.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Birmingham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calama


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Durham.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elyria


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grenoble


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Honolulu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ixtapaluca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jeonju


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kodiak


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Louisville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miramar


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nagano


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oswego


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pasadena, California


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qabala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raleigh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tupelo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulsan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vilnius


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wuhan​


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Xalapa.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yongzhou


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Annaba


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bab Ezzouar


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Cairo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dongguan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

East Lansing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fergana


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Great Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hauula


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Indianapolis.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Jerusalem.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kuroishi


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

London.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Magwe


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nashville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oploe


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Prague.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qorveh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Riyadh.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saravena


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Tripoli.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uyo


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Vienna.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wonsan


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Xochimilco.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yala


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Zagreb.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Albuquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baidoa


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Decatur


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Everton.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fuji


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Green Bay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huntington


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Isiolo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Joliet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kelafo East


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lafayette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Machala


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nesbitt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ovalle


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Rome


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salamanca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tartu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Universal City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallenar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wafangdian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yorba Linda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zaoyang


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Al Ain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Billings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calabasas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Debrecen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edfu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fusong Jilin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gilroy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

huntsville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izeh


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Toulon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jiangshan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kumasi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mulhouse


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

Vancouver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orinda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Providence


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quezon City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rijeka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Saida


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tirane


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ubon Ratchathani


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Vilnius


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weihui


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zephyrhills


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Austin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Berkeley


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Carthage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Doboj


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ennis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ferrara


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Genoa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haskovo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Independence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keokuk :lol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kenosha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Luanda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manama


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Nuuk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oxnard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pali


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qusar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhinelander


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sonoma


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tyler


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Uniondale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Varanasi


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Wilmington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiantao


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Yongzhou.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaria


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ålesund


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brisbane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cohoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton! :yay


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Erie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galesburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Huntington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Jacksonville


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Kansas City


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Los Angeles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Montgomery


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Newburgh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Olathe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pyongyang


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Quebec


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Romulus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saratov


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taichung


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Ukiah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valparaiso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waukegan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xingyi


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yongzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alappuzha


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Baltimore, USA


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cancun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Envigado


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Fort Lauderdale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gaoyou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hialeah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ishasha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kayes


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Livermore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Montego Bay


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Newark


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Onitsha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Parsippany


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qufu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rimini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

St. Petersburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tacoma


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Union City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vereeniging


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winston-Salem


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinxiang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yan'an


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zayresville


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Albuquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bordeaux


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Cape Canaveral


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daytona Beach


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Edinburgh 

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Farmington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gothenburg


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Hailsham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Isparta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jhelum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kaiyuan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lausanne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manzanita


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nairobi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Perth


----------



## Mark Clarke (Mar 27, 2016)

Quebec

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Radom


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Suisun City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tirane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ukiah


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Venice - has this one been said? It probably has been, I don't wanna google stuff, feels like cheating


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wollongong


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zinder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biloxi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Celaya


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Danville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eureka


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fargo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galesburg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hanover, NJ, USA


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Istanbul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joliet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kankakee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Luoyang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miami


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oslo


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pasadena


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rochester


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shanghai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tabuk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unnao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vaduz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warner-Robins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yasuj


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaporizhia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ankarra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bitonto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charleston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Douliu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Eastbourne


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Granville


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hamburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Istanbul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jammu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Karamay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lipetsk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Minneapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Najran


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Pornainen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quingdao


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ramla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Txarkana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ube


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Venice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wollongong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yenakiieve


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zimbabwe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anshun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Belfast


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cairo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Donetsk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

El Jadida


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fairbanks


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Guadalajara


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havana


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Indianapolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jaffna


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kiev


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lipetsk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Manila

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oyo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pataskala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reno


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Spokane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tarsus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ukiah


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Venice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Winnetka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xining


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Ypres


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zapala


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Arezzo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Badajoz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cochabamba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dushanbe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erzurum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fushun


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Geneva


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harlingen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iguala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juneau


----------



## mknz (Feb 4, 2014)

Kingman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lexington


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Madrid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nyiregyhaza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ovalle


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Potsdam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waukegan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whoops - I got way off target, sorry @paris744

Quincy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reykjavik


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stanton


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Toronto


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Utrecht


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vöcklabruck (where my dad was born!) :yay


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wheaton


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

York


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zapopan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Altoona


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Burnie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cadillac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dubai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Emeishan


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Fargo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghonashu


----------



## Sorcerer (Jun 7, 2016)

Hanoi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Izmit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jackson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kirikkale


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Lantana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mafraq


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nogales


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Otaru


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Persepolis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qorveh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rockford


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sanmenxia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toulouse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urawa


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Veracruz


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Windhoek


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Xelha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yerevan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Antananarivo


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Bolzano


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cordoba


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dorchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Easley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Framingham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ganzhou


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Hannover


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iskenderun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johnson City


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Kaskaskia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Manchester


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Norwich


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Odessa.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pruritus


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Qinzhou


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Roswell


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Salzburg.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Tijuana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ullo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vapi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wheatland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Zadar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appalachicola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bitonto


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Douliu


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Esfahan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fairbury


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Gorizia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haskovo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jeddah


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Korinthos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linyi


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Messina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Niigata


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Ostia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Patna


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Quezon City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rugao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Smyrna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toulouse


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Udine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valdivia


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Wuhan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yantai


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zanzibar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aleppo


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Baghdad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cancun


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Darwin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fordham


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Guadalajara


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Hanoi, Vietnam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inverness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Joplin


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Kalamazoo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lubbock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milwaukee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Napier


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omaha


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prescott


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

national city


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Oran


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quebec city


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rudny


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Stralsund


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Terni


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ufa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valjevo


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Reggio Calabria


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

EmyMax said:


> Reggio Calabria


Siderno 

My family is originally from Reggio Calabria (province)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tulsa


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

tcv said:


> Siderno
> 
> My family is originally from Reggio Calabria (province)


From which city they're from?

Toulouse, France


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Uppsala


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Vancouver.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Wabash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xico


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

EmyMax said:


> From which city they're from?
> 
> Toulouse, France


Taurianova and a small town near Taurianova

Zürich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Antigua


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brisbane


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

tcv said:


> Taurianova and a small town near Taurianova
> 
> Zürich


Nice city.
My family, here, is all around Palmi, Bagnara and Reggio.
I do also have some relatives in Sydney, too. Needless to say I've been to Australia many many times.
From which city of Australia are you from?
PM me, if you wanna have a talk, sometimes.


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Canton - China


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Empoli - Italy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Florence


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Gerona


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Hurtsville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irving


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julius


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Kabul - Afghanistan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

London


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

Montreal - Canada


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naperville


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oklahoma city


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yalta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanzibar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Adelaide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Billings


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dalhart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Elkhorn


----------



## Goldfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Gruyères


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haifa


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Indianapolis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jaffna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Linxia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milwaukee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

North Tonawanda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Odawara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paducah


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Quakertown


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ravenna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Swindon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ta'if


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulan Bator


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vallenar


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Wittenberg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xingyi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yame


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zaire


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Albuquerque


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baguio


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Coventry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dakar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frankston


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galesburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hattiesburg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Isesaki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jiamusi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kokomo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Laredo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Manado


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Namur


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Omaha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pinellas Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rugao


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

San Antonio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tel Aviv


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulm


----------



## Sapphires (Jul 31, 2016)

Vancouver


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walla Walla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xuzhou


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yeosu


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

Zaanstad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antsirabe


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

Birmingham, England


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coppell


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dhaka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Emeishan City


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Flensburg


----------



## markaintsocial (Aug 5, 2016)

Florence


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Glen Cove


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hillsdale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iskenderun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joetsu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Killeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lucknow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Motosu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nyiregyhaza


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

*Obama*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obama,_Fukui

Hehehe.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pescara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queretaro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rivne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saratov


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talca


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ukiah


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Visalia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wuhu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeovil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zapopan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bitonto


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Cwmbran


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dar es Salaam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Erzurum


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Falun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Giliwice


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Hanko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ikoma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jupiter


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Khanty-Mansiysk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Louisville


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marseille


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noida


----------



## NenaC (Aug 23, 2016)

Valencia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Williamsport


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xilinhot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yorba Linda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zaoyang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asheville


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bismark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chandler


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Dunstable


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Ekibastuz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairbanks


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gällivare


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Louisville


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> Louisville


 It's alphabetical, man 

WORD! :lol

Horta


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's alphabetical, man
> 
> WORD! :lol
> 
> Horta


a b c d e f g l m

G L


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> a b c d e f g l m
> 
> G L












*Ílhavo*


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> *Ílhavo*


Forgot some words


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> Forgot some words


Yep - do you have extra letters or something?

Jonesboro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kairouan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lausanne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macheng


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nairobi


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Oulainen


----------



## everlong (Sep 1, 2016)

Phoenix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quito


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Renqiu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sanford


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tacheng


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utrecht


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vicksburg


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Westminster


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yokote


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zhalantun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Aberdeen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baguio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cadiz


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Drammen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Euclid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fitchburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Garden Grove


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Homs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ipoh


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Jyväskylä


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Katowice


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Miskolc


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Narva


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Ottawa


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Poltava


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quetta


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rotterdam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sendai


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Tórshavn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Uluberia


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

vienna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Winnipeg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xiaoqing


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yokohama


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Toronto


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Uxmal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vernon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wuhu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xiaoqing


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

York


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zacatecas


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Austin


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Beaumont


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Calgary


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Daejeon


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Edmonton


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Frisco


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gävle


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Houston


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ishpeming


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jena


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Karlskrona


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Liupanshui


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Mariupol


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Nogales


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ovalle


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Perugia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Qazvin


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Regensburg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Saravena


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Taizhou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uzbekistan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Uzbekistan


Hey, that's a country! :lol

*Virrat*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nunuc said:


> Hey, that's a country! :lol
> 
> *Virrat*


 How many times am I going to say "Urbana" ? :lol

Williamsport


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Yerevan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zaranj


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Amarillo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bacau


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Cashel!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dili


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Emporion


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Franklin


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gdansk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Henderson


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Inglewood


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Juno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kansas City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Latrobe


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Magdeburg


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Norwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceanside


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Parkano


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Qatar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Roxboro


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Saga (Japan)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Timbuktu


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

_Uruapan_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Vallejo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Youngtown


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Zacatecas


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Asikkala


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Beaumont


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Coatzacoalcos


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Denver


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Eura


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Easthampton.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Frankfort


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Guadalupe


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Hidalgo


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Irondequoit.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jakarta


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kaunas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Leavenworth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maoming


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

New Moat


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Ometepec


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Passau


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Querétaro


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Remscheid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

San Diego


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Tampere


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Utrecht


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Veghel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wanneroo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yeosu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zagreb


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Asikkala


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baise


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carlsbad


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dubai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Easley


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Fukuoka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grand Rapids


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hyderabad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iruma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johannesburg


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kauhajoki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Forest


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Manchester


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Oxford


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Perth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quetzalcoatl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Riverside


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salamanca


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tangier


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulan Hot


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Volgograd


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watervliet


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Xiamen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yala


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Zaanstad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apia


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Borgarnes.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Canberra


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Eurajoki


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fort Wayne


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Galkayo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houston


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ii.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jonesboro


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kaduqli


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Leppävirta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milwaukee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nantes


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oklahoma City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pescara


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quito


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Reutlingen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stockholm


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Toropets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Utrecht


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Volos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wuppertal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xiangqi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yalvac


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zhangtao


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Aarhus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bayonne


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Chester


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Dortmund


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enshi


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Glasgow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havana


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ithaca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jacobina


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kirkland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

La Porte


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Manchester


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Newton


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orlando


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Portsmouth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rensselaer


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sheffield


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Terni


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Utica


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Valdivia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wichita Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yokohama


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zhongqing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Agadez


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Berlin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cantania


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Davao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enshi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fairbanks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gisborne


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Haltom City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Irkutsk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jalalabad


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Khiva


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Madrid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nantong


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ocala


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Providence


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quezon city


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Ripon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Santiago


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Talsi


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Utrecht


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Warsaw.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xenia Ohio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yakeshi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zihuatanejo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Alberta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bamako


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dewas


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Edinburgh


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fayetteville


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Geneva


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Hvar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Indianapolis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Johnstown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kannur


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

London (very original, I know)


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

Melbourne


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

New York (even more original lol)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oklahoma City


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Preston


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quincy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rizhao


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

San Jose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ulan Bator


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vero Beach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Weifang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

XiungQi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yuma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zahedan


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Amsterdam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baoding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Charlotte


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunedin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enshi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Framingham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ganzhou


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ibadan


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jacksonville


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Kyrenia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Liupanshui


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Minneapolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ontario


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pyongyang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queretaro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rijeka


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Spring Valley, NY


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tengzhou


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Upper Montclair, NJ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vietiane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watertown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ypres


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zhangjiagang


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Athens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Babruysk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

colorado springs, colorado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dayton, Ohio!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Enshi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fort Wayne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gwangju


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Houston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ibaraki


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Houston


Indianapolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juba


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

PepeSylvia said:


> Indianapolis


Kokomo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lishui


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Minneapolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nyala


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

odessa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panjin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quebec City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rengen


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Stockholm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taian


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Utica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vereeniging


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Westhampton, NY


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yazoo


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Zurich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zhalantun


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Appalachicola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bamako


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cincinnati


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Daly City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Elkhart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fenghua


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Grand Island


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Heliopolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ibadan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jakarta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anlu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kansas City


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lisbon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milwaukee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanjing


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Orchard Park


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Prague


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quezon City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Racine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sanming


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tallulah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ulsan


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Victor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walau


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xochimilco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yugoslavia


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zeilenople


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Antipolo City


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bejing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cadiz


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Denver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evergreen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frankfurt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gettysburg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamilton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ibadan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jonesboro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kano


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

London


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Monterey


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Newburgh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ordos City


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pittsburgh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queensland


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reno


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sanya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tampa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Warsaw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yurtland


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Zagreb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Acatria


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Borodino


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chingu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Denver


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

El Oued


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Frankfurt

pssssst
Amon, those are countries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ghanzou

What chu talkin about


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Houston


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Idlib

Hax


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jiang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kingston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lexington


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Monroe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanki


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omaha


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peking


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Quebec


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ravey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Seoul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uppsala


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vientiane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warner-Robins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yuma


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Zürich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Anaheim


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brunswick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cayumg


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Davenport


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Evergreen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fairbanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Greenville


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Honolulu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Irvine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juneau


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Kathmandu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Livaoks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Montreal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

North Olmsted


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oxford


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panola


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queenston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rancy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Salford


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Telen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Utica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vasila


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wallingford


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Youngstown


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

Zlatoust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ankang


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Bangkok


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canto


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Djúpivogur


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Edmonton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fito


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Geneva


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Honghu


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ithaca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jakarta


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Kyoto


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Lamia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Montreux


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nanking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orlando


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pyongyang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quito


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rijeka


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Samara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tracy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uli


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Warrington


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

York


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zahedan


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Amherst


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bangkok


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Copenhagen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Damascus


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elmhurst


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fortaleza


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Greenville


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hong Kong


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Indianapolis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jakarta


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kill Devil Hills


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lishui


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Morgantown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noida


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ocracoke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Phnom Penh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Queretaro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rava


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Santa Barbara


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tama


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Union Square


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valencia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Weston


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xiamen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Youngstown


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zavi


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Arcaju


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Baltimore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cana


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Dublin


----------

